# Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !! OMG 19 ??? I can't believe it, stop growing up so fast, lol


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday FYF!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a GREAT one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Front, and many more!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, FYF!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Front Yard Fright!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Zach!! Or is that Lou heheh... hope its a good one... just two more


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I haven't been posting much lately on the forums, things around here are just INSANE! I will update my "2009 Haunt" thread once I get everything figured out!
.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

happy birthday! Hope you put down the cordless drill long enough to have some cake!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Front Yard Fright, I hope you enjoyed your day!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm Happy Bday 2 more years .......


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry I missed his one FYF. I hope you had a great B-Day!


----------

